# *Raffle for 2009 meet*



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Donated prizes:
[size=16pt]

[size=18pt]Nintendo Wii - Donated by Mel and Tony

Body Shop gift sets - Donated by Just a Girl 

Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser - Donated Jo & Paul 

Fertility Friends Teddy Bear - Donated by chally85 

Surprise gift - Donated by AmandaB1971 
[/size]

Any donated prizes greatly received.

Tickets to be sold on the day 

 All monies received goes towards FF 

Love Jo
x x x 
[/size]​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks girls for the raffle prizes, they are very much appreciated  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Prize added...............

Mel
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh lovely getting some nice prizes now  

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll bring a prize but I don't know what yet! 

Axxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you Amanda , we like surprises  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Update 

Donated prizes:
[size=16pt]
[size=18pt]Nintendo Wii - Donated by Mel and Tony 

Body Shop gift strawberry set and a neroli jasmine perfume set. - Donated by Just a Girl 

Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser - Donated Jo & Paul 

Fertility Friends Teddy Bear - Donated by chally85 

Surprise gift - Donated by AmandaB1971 
[/size]

Any donated prizes greatly received.

Tickets to be sold on the day 

 All monies received goes towards FF 

Love Jo
x x x 
[/size]​


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Jo

We would like to donate one week holiday at Casa Sonia, Torrevieja, Costa Blanca, Spain - Accomodation only. People would have to pay for their own flights. Weeks not available in the summer holidays.

                                        Website is www.casasonia.com            

The person will have to request to become a member of website to view the photos and information boards.

Sonia and Mark xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sonia thank you so much hun , that is so kind of you 

We are so looking forward to ours this year !!! 

Congratulations as well on your wonderful news, I know I have posted congrats else where but its great news  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Update 

Donated prizes:
[size=16pt]
One weeks holiday at Casa Sonia, Torrevieja, Costa Blanca, Spain - Accomodation only. - Donated by Sonia7 & Mark 

[size=18pt]Nintendo Wii - Donated by Mel and Tony 

Body Shop gift strawberry set and a neroli jasmine perfume set. - Donated by Just a Girl 

Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser - Donated Jo & Paul 

Fertility Friends Teddy Bear - Donated by chally85 

Surprise gift - Donated by AmandaB1971 
[/size]

Any donated prizes greatly received.

Tickets to be sold on the day 

 All monies received goes towards FF 

Love Jo
x x x 
[/size]​


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have a boxed bottle of red and white wine to donate

(hmmmm just thought, I donated alcohol last year too   )


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Thank you so much , I will add them to the list  

x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Update 

Donated prizes:
[size=16pt]
One weeks holiday at Casa Sonia, Torrevieja, Costa Blanca, Spain - Accomodation only. - Donated by Sonia7 & Mark 

[size=18pt]Nintendo Wii - Donated by Mel and Tony 

Body Shop gift strawberry set and a neroli jasmine perfume set. - Donated by Just a Girl 

Tommee Tippee microwave steriliser - Donated Jo & Paul 

Fertility Friends Teddy Bear - Donated by chally85 

Surprise gift - Donated by AmandaB1971 

Boxed bottle of red and white wine - Shellebell [/size]

Any donated prizes greatly received.

Tickets to be sold on the day 

 All monies received goes towards FF ​


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Jo

Paul and I will donate a chocolate related prize


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone.

We are having a rethink about the raffle this year, we may just leave it until the next one ?? but I will keep you all updated.

I know I do already have some of the prizes here but they will keep until the next one 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Just to let you know that the raffle is going to postponed until the following meet up.

We like to get lots of prizes so we can have a big raffle,and I am sure by the time the next meet up comes around, we will have that.

So thank you to everyone that said they would donate a prize, and of course the prizes I have here, I am sure we will have another raffle next time  

Love Jo
x x x


----------

